# Job oppurtunities Canada



## victorg (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi all - I spent a year in Vancouver and loved it - I would love to move to Canada, preferably the west coast BC - I work in Ireland as a Systems administartor (Wintel) and have a broad skill range. I see from the Canadian skills shortage list that only IT managers are required. What are my options (appart from marrying a Canadian) if i do not fall into the manager category , I have sent CV's to various recruitment agencies - but when they realise your not legal to work in Canada - they dont bother to reply - any pointers/advice helpful - thanks a lot.

Vic


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Unless a company is looking to bring in someone from abroad and get them a visa to specifically work for their company, ie your recruited to fill a position, then your basically out of luck. You would either have to be married to a canadian or put in immigration application to move to canada. Either way you look at it unless a company is in dire need of someone from abroad your situation isnt too great from what i can see...... so immigrating would probably be your best bet....then you would be starting from square one, finding a place to live, finding a job, and you would need a sponsor to immigrate anyway so your position is not good as i can see...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

victorg said:


> Hi all - I spent a year in Vancouver and loved it - I would love to move to Canada, preferably the west coast BC - I work in Ireland as a Systems administartor (Wintel) and have a broad skill range. I see from the Canadian skills shortage list that only IT managers are required. What are my options (appart from marrying a Canadian) if i do not fall into the manager category , I have sent CV's to various recruitment agencies - but when they realise your not legal to work in Canada - they dont bother to reply - any pointers/advice helpful - thanks a lot.
> 
> Vic


You will need to come on vacation and find an employer who is willing to apply for a LMO for you which if granted would give you a two year TWP (Temporary Working Permit). Canadian employers seem to prefer face-to-face applications.


----------



## Napiergen (Dec 15, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> You will need to come on vacation and find an employer who is willing to apply for a LMO for you which if granted would give you a two year TWP (Temporary Working Permit). Canadian employers seem to prefer face-to-face applications.



Hi Auld Yin,


This is the route i was planning on taking. At the end of your two years what are your options for staying?

Also,

I had planned to intially travel with the Under 35 USIT Visa Canada Programme for Irish nationals? 

Would this be a good option to get employment, work for a year and then apply for the Temp visa at the end of the under 35 programme? 

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Napiergen said:


> Hi Auld Yin,
> 
> 
> This is the route i was planning on taking. At the end of your two years what are your options for staying?
> ...


You must understand the procedure. If you come under the UNDER 35 programme your visa expires at end of one year. After that you are not here legally. You cannot wait until the end to apply for a TWP. You must find an employer as soon as possible who is willing to apply for a LMO for you so you can receive TWP status before end of your UNDER 35 Visa.


----------



## Napiergen (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry i should have been more clear.


Auld Yin you hit the nail on the head thats exactly what i meant. I will enter on the Under 35 programme and then go on the search for an employer who would apply for a LMO for me so i can receive TWO.


My thoughts were if i was unable to find an employer immediately who would help with TWP i could work but still search for someone who would. Would you see any problems in going down this route? 


Thank you for your help it really is much appreciated.


Wayne


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

My thoughts were if i was unable to find an employer immediately who would help with TWP i could work but still search for someone who would. Would you see any problems in going down this route?

No, no problems. My advice is, if you find an employer take the job then look for one who will apply for a LMO.


----------



## Napiergen (Dec 15, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> My thoughts were if i was unable to find an employer immediately who would help with TWP i could work but still search for someone who would. Would you see any problems in going down this route?
> 
> No, no problems. My advice is, if you find an employer take the job then look for one who will apply for a LMO.



Excellent! Sounds like a plan.  Thanks for your help. Now time research driving licences, i have the area (Kelowna).......... actually is there any "before you go" checklists?


Thanks again, its really great to get the advice VERY reassurring.


Wayne


----------



## victorg (Jan 19, 2010)

Napiergen said:


> Excellent! Sounds like a plan.  Thanks for your help. Now time research driving licences, i have the area (Kelowna).......... actually is there any "before you go" checklists?
> 
> 
> Thanks again, its really great to get the advice VERY reassurring.
> ...



Wayne no offence - but its really rude to hijack somebody elses thread!!!!


----------

